# Good Feeder that breed well



## ronin (Sep 27, 2003)

i have a 55 gallon tank not being used right now but would like to turn it into a breeder tank. any suggestions on fish to get thanks


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

guppies or convicts


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

convicts they reproduce like its going out of style


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Mollies breed like crazy,are super easy to take care of, and cheap as hell.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Convicts breed easy.Iv had 3 pairs breed at once in a 55 before.

Thing is takes a while for fry to get decent size,you probually cant do it to have an endless supply of feeders on hand,they breed like crAzy but it is alot of work to get lots of them up to feeder size.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Here is an idea for the empty 55...get a pair of natt's








You can always buy feeders :nod:


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Convicts, Guppies, or Mollies and Moons


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

like i've told ya before convicts, mollies, or guppies. mel says make it guppies :rasp:

Joe


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Guppys, Plattys, Mollies, Swordtails, Convicts :nod: ...!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

guppies and convicts are your best bet...but i wouldn't use that 55 for feeders...put a nice single rhom in there


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmmm i bred danios but they may be too small depending on what size yer feedin it too...


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

I would need a shoal of guppies/mollies to feed my rhom. I think I will try this for my smaller p's.


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

u could always give your 55g to me


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> Convicts, Guppies, or Mollies and Moons


 Im with everyone else :nod:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

With anything you bred your eventually gonna get tired of it and relize its a big waste of time unless ofcourse you have a lot of tanks and a few breeding projects going on. Your p's will grow rather quickly under the right condition and the fish you bred will take longer to grow to a halfway decent size. I tried this with angelfish about a year ago and found it to be more of a hassle it would take anywhere from 2-3 months to get some decent sized angels from fry and then they would ofcourse get smoked in about 2-3 days. Then start over....... Now if i would have had like 5-6 breeding pairs going and like 10x10 gallon tanks for fry then maybe i could have made it work but to me thats to much of a hassle.


----------

